
A list of swag opportunities for developers - swapagarwal
https://github.com/swapagarwal/swag-for-dev
======
zck
A few years ago, I sent a message to Stripe about a problem with its
documentation (they let you switch examples to be in different languages, but
at least some Java examples showed up as C++). They not only sent a personal
message saying they fixed it, but also offered me a free tshirt. It really
sent a message that they cared about documentation.

~~~
bdcravens
Yes, I got the same when I pointed out an issue with their dashboard when they
announced Bitcoin support

------
whatismybrowser
I had some sweet stickers printed by stickermule for whatismybrowser.com which
I'm always happy to send to anyone who wants some.

just drop me a line on the contact page with your mailing address

[https://www.whatismybrowser.com/about/contact/](https://www.whatismybrowser.com/about/contact/)

~~~
NKCSS
Thanks for making me aware of stickermule :) Looks great, think I'll order
some for my company :)

------
jcoffland
I like swag with blinking lights. A buddy and I used to go to the big embedded
systems conference in San Jose and compete to see who could score the most
development kits. You'd have to chat with the reps a bit to show that you knew
how to use their gear before they coughed up anything good. We'd walk out with
a thousand dollars of free gear on a good year. How loose the reps were
depended a lot on the economy that year. It was a lot of fun.

~~~
swapagarwal
Ah. The Good Ol' Days!

------
AznHisoka
90% of startups will eagerly give you a free tshirt just for asking. They love
the free marketing. No need to do stuff like submit builds, etc.

I have gotten free stuff from:

\- IFTTT (socks)

\- MixPanel

\- CloudFlare

\- Elastic

\- infochimp

\- pingdom

\- moz

\- rethinkdb

~~~
oligopoly
Do people really want to advertise tech companies by using their merchandise?
You couldn't pay me enough to even entertain the thought.

Lemme just pull up that poorly sitting abhorrent short sleeved Microsoft
Office business shirt real quick and we are off.

~~~
cagmz
> startups

Snarkiness aside, I'd wear Microsoft gear.

------
DrPhish
More infrastructure than dev, but If you manage to reach the Sage level in
Hurricane Electric's free online IPV6 certification program, they send you a
T-Shirt: [http://blog.he.net/2010/05/28/hurricane-electric-would-
like-...](http://blog.he.net/2010/05/28/hurricane-electric-would-like-to-send-
you-a-free-t-shirt/)

Warning: It is a time consuming course!

I proudly wear mine, though it's getting a bit ragged now

------
username223
Cheap t-shirts and socks? I'm less than impressed so far. I'm sure corps are
still giving out better swag. You who are almost out of runway, salute us! ;-)

~~~
jxub
Beats having to wash used ones though.

------
UncleEntity
Meh, the only swag I ever got was one of those 3D hand tracking fancy things
whose closed-source license wasn't compatible with blender and didn't work all
that well on linux.

Wouldn't mind a pair of socks though...

~~~
swapagarwal
Go for it! :cheers:

------
orf
Make a google home app and you get a t-shirt and $300 gcloud credit

~~~
hoschicz
Source?

~~~
trashcan
Looks like it is $200 and a t-shirt:
[https://developers.google.com/actions/community/overview#pub...](https://developers.google.com/actions/community/overview#publishing-
your-first-app)

~~~
swapagarwal
Added to the list, by @HarrisJT!

------
Sophistifunk
Adobe used to do this. They'd send books on (IIRC) any Adobe product to
hackers who got patches accepted into Flex.

------
hartator
Really like the Alexa skill thing, make me want dig into it. An Amazon echo
for only 100 downloads seems easy to reach.

~~~
andrei_says_
Are you figuring in the privacy impact of having a hot microphone in your
living space listening in 24/7?

~~~
GhostVII
You mean like a cell phone?

~~~
andrei_says_
While I appreciate the wit, no.

More “like” an echo whose sole purpose is to listen to you, at all times.

On a cell phone you can still use the phone without enabling the voice
activation for Siri or google.

If you’re implying that the current iOS / Android devices are set to spy
without granting additional permissions, I’d like to see some proof.

~~~
GhostVII
I don't think that iOS/android devices are spying on us, but I also don't
think the Amazon echo is either. In both cases you are trusting a large
company to not record you - in one case you trust apple/google to deactivate
the mic on your phone when it isn't being used, and in the other case you
trust Amazon to only send recordings to their servers when you say the
keyword. If anything I would trust Amazon more, since the echo has a physical
switch to turn off the mic. So I don't really see the difference between a
phone and an echo as far as privacy is concerned.

------
aetherspawn
Cool, I wonder if sending people shirts increases PR engagement in my FOSS.

~~~
swapagarwal
We've tried; turns out people are really into dev swag!

------
half-kh-hacker
Hey, I'm wearing my Hacktoberfest t-shirt right now!

~~~
swapagarwal
Good for you. I'm still waiting for mine though. :sad:

~~~
jxub
It seems HN is turning into slack with this colon emojis, you should stop
using them! :wink:

------
jbryson3
Love this idea - it’s upsetting to think how much more time I’m willing to put
into pull requests when earning “free” stickers

~~~
swapagarwal
Can't help it! #JustDeveloperThings

------
swapagarwal
A cool Sammy sticker pack has been added! :D

